# peptides in the uk??



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

After browsing the internet i find there are no sites selling peptides out of the uk but plenty in the usa and other countries.

Is it illegal to buy and sell peptides in the uk??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

They can be had from the UK

But it takes quite a bit of searching


----------



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

can somebody post a uk link selling peptides?? if its legal and allowed,,


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

conan1980 said:


> After browsing the internet i find there are no sites selling peptides out of the uk but plenty in the usa and other countries.
> 
> Is it illegal to buy and sell peptides in the uk??


Good question!


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

dont think its illegal its still reaserch drugs so they dont know how they work lol


----------



## racky (Mar 7, 2010)

is pro peptides a secure site to purchase from?.. legit etc?..

any body delt with them?..


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

just keep looking defo a couple uk sites selling them...


----------



## teewoods (Jul 16, 2004)

conan1980 said:


> can somebody post a uk link selling peptides?? if its legal and allowed,,


I can tell you first hand its illegal to sell peptides in the uk.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

teewoods said:


> I can tell you first hand its illegal to sell peptides in the uk.


you've been arrested for selling peps in the UK?


----------



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

teewoods said:


> I can tell you first hand its illegal to sell peptides in the uk.


exactly what i thought.

if they were legal they would be very easy to find with a simple google search and there would loads of them.


----------

